# Asus G73 oder Alienware M17X



## chillien (23. Juli 2010)

Hiho,
werde mir demnächst auf einen Laptop umsteigen.
Gründe: 
Mein bisheriger PC hatt einige Macken...die ich nicht alle Aufzehlen möchte, da ich den Artike zum 2. mal SCHREIBE!!!

Möchte Mobiler sein

Der Laptop sollte mitbringen:

viel viel Leistung
großer Bildschirm
"angenehme" Akkulaufzeit
guten Sound, da ich auch mein Headset zwischendurch mal absetzen will
gute Verarbeitung
und er sollte Langlebig sein


habe mich daher für folgende 2 Systeme entschieden:

*1. Asus G73*

Konfig:
*Prozessor:* Intel® Core(TM) i7-720QM Prozessor (1.60 GHz, 6MB shared L3 Cache) 
*Chipsatz:* Intel® HM55 
*Speicher:* 8192MB DDR3-1333 (4 x 2048MB) 
*Display:* 17,3" / 43,9cm TFT (FULL HD 1920 x 1080 Glare Type LCD Panel), LED Backlight 
*Grafik:* ATI® Mobility Radeon® HD 5870 mit 1024MB VRAM (GDDR5) 
*Festplatte:* 1000GB S-ATA (2x 500GB) 7200 U/Min 
*Optisches Laufwerk:* 4x BD Combo (Blu-ray read / DVD write) 
*Netzwerk:* LAN 10/100/1000 MBit/s 
*WLAN:* WLAN 802.11 b/g/n 
*Bluetooth:* 2.1 
*Card Reader:* 8-in-1 Card Reader 
*Schnittstellen:* VGA Out, 4x USB 2.0, Kopfhörer, Mikrofon, HDMI 
*Kamera:* 2.0 Megapixel Webcam 
*Akku / Netzteil:* 8 Zellen Li-Ion / 120 Watt 
*Betriebssystem:* Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (OEM) 
*Abmessungen:* 420 x 322 x 21~58 mm 
*Gewicht:* Ca. 3,9 kg 
*Service:* 24-Monate Pick-Up & Return Service in DE & AT oder Carry-In Service in DE 
*Besonderheiten:* Beleuchtete Gaming Tastatur, Express Gate, Altec Lansing Lautsprecher + Subwoofer, EAX 3D Gaming Audio, DirectX 11 ready, ergonomisches Design, Overclocking Tools

KOSTENPUNKT: ca. 1700 Euro

*2. Alienware M17X*

Konfig:
Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit - Deutsch

Intel® Core™ i7 Prozessor 720QM (1,60 GHz, 6 MB Cache)

1 Jahr Abhol- und Reparatur-Hardware-Support mit Ihrem PC

No Accidental Damage Support

ATI® RADEON™ 5870 HD-Grafikkarte mit 1 GB

6.144 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [1 x 2.048 MB + 1 x 4.096]

500-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)

43 cm (17") Breitbild XGA+ (1.440 x 900) - über HD (900 p) - Dual-CCFL
Blu-Ray ROM combo (Blu-ray read only, DVD, CD read & write) Slot Load Drive


Intel® Wireless LAN 6300 3x3 802.11a/b/g/n card (EUR)

KOSTENPUNKT: 2.260 Euro




soo, das wären dann die beiden systeme...vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss siegt ja klar das Asus Notebook

allerdings bin ich von Alienware angetan...Design, Beleuchtung  etc.
und vielleicht stimmt auch die verarbeitung beim Asus im Gegensatz zum Alienware nicht ganz....

naja, würde mich über ratschläge freuen.

mfg chillien ​


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (23. Juli 2010)

hmm, ratschlag: schau mal bei notebooksbilliger.de, da gibts immer gute sachen, vor allem mal günstiger, ein kumpel von mir hat vor 2 jahren ein asus schleppi empfohlen bekommen, eigentlich 1700 eus, da 1500. ist nen blick wert, das asus was du rausgesucht hast sieht aber auch gut aus, hab mehr ram, mehr platte und ein besseres display als das alienware, design ist nicht alles....


----------



## chillien (23. Juli 2010)

ja, notebooksbilliger war ich schon^^
nicht viel anders als amazon, wo ich die Asus-Konfig her habe...

ja, mir geht es ja auch in erster linie um die Verarbeitung und die Abnutzungseigenschaften nach dauerbetrieb etc.^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2010)

Das wichtigste zu Beginn: Du weißt hoffentlich, dass die mobile 5870 DEUTLICH schlechter ist als eine desktop 5870? Die mobile ist vlt. mit ner Desktop 5770 vergleichbar, wenn es hochkommt... und die CPU ist auch nicht sooo dolle, um lange Zeit sorgenfrei zu spielen  siehe hier: http://www.notebookcheck.com/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5870.24428.0.html ich spiele an meinem PC zB MW2 auf max locker über 60FPS mit ner AMD 5770 und "nur" einem Dualcore - die mobile 5870 schafft da grad mal 50-52 FPS...


Ansonsten: rein rational gesehen ist das Asus natürlich die bessere Wahl. 

Aber noch "cleverer" wäre es, wenn Du das hier nimmst: MSI GX740-i7247LW7P (0017273E-SKU3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Das ist rein von der Leistung her nicht schlechter, aber da sparst Du nochmal ne Menge, was Du beim Asus an sich unnötig draufzahlst: 8GB RAM sind viel zu viel, die kannst Du wenn überhaupt dann nur nutzen, wenn Du Videoediting oder so was machst. Aber für ein Spiel, bei dem 8GB was bringen, ist die Graka zu schlecht. Dafür zahlst Du beim Asus aber teure 4GB-Riegel, die kosten pro GB spürbar mehr als ein 2GB-Riegel. 500GB HDD sind eigentlich auch mehr als genug, für Datenkram wie Filme usw. kaufst Du Dir dann lieber ne externe HDD mit esata dazu, das MSI hat ja auch esata, hast also auch keinen Speednachteil durch "extern", und ne externe 2,5er 500GB HDD kostet um die 70€, eine 3,5er noch weniger bzw. Du kriegst dafür schon fast eine mit 1TB...

Das wäre jedenfalls mein Vorschlag. Von dem gesparten Geld kannst Du Dir dann auch viel früher ein neues Notebook holen, falls das nötig ist. Grad bei Notebooks: du holst die jetzt eines für zB 1400€, nutzt es 1 Jahr, verkaufst es für 700€. Legst 700€ dazu und holst wieder eines für 1400€. Dann hast Du insgesamt 2100€ ausgegeben, aber das nach einem Jahr neu gekaufte wird unter Garantie deutlich besser sein als eines, für das Du jetzt 2100€ zahlst, selbst wenn Du Die jetzt das rein von der Leistung her allerbeste Notebook suchst, das Du für das Geld bekommen kannst.


----------



## xDave78 (23. Juli 2010)

Jupp! Aus o.g. Gründen würde ich bei nem Notebook mit dem man auch zocken will von nem FullHD Display immer abraten. Das MSI zB hat mit WSXGA+ schon 1/3 weniger darzustellen. Das Alienware hat natürlich zum mobilen spielen ne Super Auflösung - so dass man auch ne Weile an dem Gerät Spass hat. Dennoch: WSXGA+ ist imo FullHD vorzuziehen.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

Von der Ausstattung her würde ich klar das ASUS wählen...

Der Vorschlag von Herbboy ist aber auch sehr gut...


----------



## chillien (23. Juli 2010)

ok, danke für die tipps und schnellen antworten

vorrausgesetzt ich würde 2 ATI Radeon 5870 einbauen, um so genügend Leistung zu bekommen, um auch Crysis etc. auf ner hohen einstellung spielen zu können, reicht dann der (auf allen 3 Laptops der gleiche) I-7
Prozessor aus oder sollt ich schon auf die nächst höhere variante mit 4x2,4 Gh'z zurückgreifen?

und reichen 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher vollkommen für alle derzeitigen "Dinge" aus, (bei mir steht da im Vordergrund: ca. 4 Browserfenster, 1 Spiel am laufen wie crysis, irgend ein player, und dann natürlich steam, icq, TS etc.etc.) aus, oder sollte ich doch 6 GB nehmen um schnell "unterwegs zu sein" ???

Wenns ausreichen würde, könnte ich das Geld in die 2. GraKa stecken^^

lg chillien 
hoffe ihr könnt mir nocheinmal helfen


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung, wie stark ein 5870 crossfire genau ist - kannst Du denn überhaupt ein Modell finden, das 2x ne 5870 hat, bzw. bei alienware eine dazunehmen? Wie gesagt: die mobile 5870 ist eine völlig andere Karte als die Desktop 5870 - du kannst natürlich nicht einfach eine 5870 in einem normalen Hardwareshop kaufen und einbauen...

Hier wurde bisher nur 1 Modell mit nem 5870 crossfire getestet, und nur mit 3Dmark06 und Vantage: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870 Crossfire mit der gleichen CPU wie in meinem Link oben hast Du dann bei 3DMark06 knapp über, bei Vantage knapp unter 50% mehr Punkte - Du hast also NICHT ne Verdoppelung der Leistung.


Eine Quad mit mehr als nur 1,6GHz wäre aber auch schon für ne einzelne 5870 besser.


4GB reichen auch erstmal, kannst ja dann irgendwann selber nen 4GB dazukaufen, FALLS es sich mal lohnt.


----------



## chillien (23. Juli 2010)

es geht...
alienware verbaut z.b. crossfire ATI 5870 Graka's

P.S.: ich weiß das es nicht die verdopplung der leistung bedeuted^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2010)

o.k, also weit über 2000€ für ein Notebook, auf dem bei maximalen Settings zB BF BC2 mit dann vielleicht 50-55FPS, CoD MW2 mit vielleicht mit 70-80FPS läuft? Wenn Du soviel Geld dafür ausgeben willst, bitte, dann tu das


----------



## chillien (23. Juli 2010)

nene, hast ja recht...soo viel geld auszugeben für das bisschen mehr leistung wäre schwachsinn.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (27. Juli 2010)

crysis läuft auf 1ner 5870 total flüssig, ich hatte das g73 schon.  Hab es aber wegen Temperaturproblemen zurückgeschickt. Also die 5870 hat genug Power. Es ist nicht so das du angst haben muss das nächstes jahr schon nichts mehr läuft.


----------

